# Resizing a Logo



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I need to have my logo resize. I do not have the necessary software to do it. 

Any bleeding hearts want to help me out and re size it for me??


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What format do you have it in?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I think its a jpeg


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Send over the file to my email address, with the size you want, and I'll do it for you. email is: [email protected]


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I had the same problem. My logo was designed by myself for the web. Quality is not good enough to do any printing.

I paid Keith from KBX Graphx to resize it for me and make it a vector whatever-whatever-thingy. So now I can have signs made up, etc easily.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

1100x70


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

lawndart said:


> Send over the file to my email address, with the size you want, and I'll do it for you. email is: [email protected]



Emailed it thanks for the effort. I think its FUBAR though :laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Since it was a jpeg, couldn't you just re-size it in MS Paint with the edit and stretch and skew by whatever percentage you needed it to be?

Advise from an older dude on a computer. Take it for what it's worth.

Ed


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Rory, you need to get someone to convert it from raster to vector. Then you can do whatever you want with it.

I think you can get it done for about $50.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Since it was a jpeg, couldn't you just re-size it in MS Paint with the edit and stretch and skew by whatever percentage you needed it to be?
> 
> *Advise from an older dude on a computer*. :laughing: Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> Ed


I tried that Ed. It is some how locked so you have two dimensions and once you change one it is automatically changing the other one. I tried the percentage and manually and it is reducing both measurements


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Cole said:


> Rory, you need to get someone to convert it from raster to vector. Then you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> I think you can get it done for about $50.


I figure it would not be easy. I just wanted it done today as usual. 

I just lack patience. When I am doing something I hate when I can't complete it.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I hired Keith of KBX to re-do my Logo just last week, so that it is available in all of the different formats. Especially, since the biggest comment when I first started having my website done, was that the Logo didn't work well with the site colors and the sizing was off.

Ed


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Rory, Here is a jpeg for you to use on your website, and the internet, and I sent over the vector file to your email address.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I tried that Ed. It is some how locked so you have two dimensions and once you change one it is automatically changing the other one. I tried the percentage and manually and it is reducing both measurements


Rory, you have to let it scale down both measurements (height and width) in order to keep the logo non distorted. The size 1100 x 70 you requested will distort it badly. Just keep scaling down till it fits on the document you wish to put it on. 

Also the vector file I sent you can be used to send to a printer if you're ever looking to add your logo on your truck, shirts, signs etc.. Its a high quality file that can be made to any size without losing the quality of the image. Hope that helps.

Here is a link that explains hot to resize an image

Another link here


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks to all for the help. 

I think I have what I need thanks to John

I will read the links. I need to learn about this stuff. 

I am adding some stuff to my software and I need to add a few logo templates so that the automatically show up on documents that I print from the program.

It is amazing the talent that some of the guys on this forum have. We need to figure out a way to harness this Knowledge and make money off of it.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Thanks to all for the help.
> 
> I think I have what I need thanks to John
> 
> ...


If only there could be a way to harness all of this knowledge for Good, instead of Evil?

Whats that old saying.....The Sum of the Parts is Greater than the Whole.....

It surely applies when everyone pitches in with what they can offer.

Ed


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

"None of us is as good as all of us"
I have learned sooo much from this site and Painttalk!:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Max Nomad (Aug 29, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I need to have my logo resize. I do not have the necessary software to do it.
> 
> Any bleeding hearts want to help me out and re size it for me??


Seeing as how the logo problem has been taken care of, here are a few tips:

*Always check with whoever originally designed your logo.* Most professional Graphic Designers will create a logo as a vector graphic first (e.g. - Adobe Illustrator .AI, .EPS, Freehand, etc) then save out raster versions as JPEG, TIFF, PNG, and Photoshop PSD. By checking with the original designer, there's a good chance s/he either has the vector version still onhand somewhere or actually sent it to you but you forgot (which is very common).
*If you have to scale your logo up in size, ALWAYS use the vector version.* Vector will scale up or down with no loss of quality whatsoever where if you use a raster version (e.g. - a JPEG, PNG, GIF, etc), scaling up in size will cause crisp lines to get blurry and eventually make your logo look like crap.
*If you need to do any real image processing, do NOT waste your time using "Paint".* It's a corn-studded piece of s**t. If you can't use Adobe Photoshop or one of the lite versions of Photoshop, go download GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program). It's a clone of Photoshop, it's available for Windows, Mac, and Linux and best of all it's FREE. Download it from here: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimp/ or http://www.gimp.org/ .

When in doubt, consult with the Graphic Designer that you originally worked with.

​


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Max,

I would have recommended GIMP instead of Paint, but not too many people heard of it.

Ed


----------



## HVAC (Jan 14, 2009)

I have photoshop. If anyone needs anything done to a logo or other image file let me know


----------

